# كتاب انظمة التكي



## هارون الرشيد (19 مايو 2006)

*كتاب انظمة التكييف والتبريد ASHRAE Handbook - HVAC Systems & Equipment 2004*

كتاب انظمة التكييف والتبريد ASHRAE Handbook 2004 - HVAC Systems & Equipment 

الانظمة والاجهزة للتكييف والتبريد ASHRAE Handbook 2004 - HVAC Systems & Equipment 













2004 ASHRAE Handbook - HVAC Systems & Equipment

2004 ASHRAE Handbook - HVAC Systems and Equipment 
Table of Contents 
This volume helps system designers and operators in selecting and using equipment, by providing in-depth descriptions of features and differences of a wide variety of common systems, and the equipment (components or assemblies) that comprise them.

AIR-CONDITIONING AND HEATING SYSTEMS 
Chapter 1. HVAC System Analysis and Selection
2. Building Air Distribution
3. In-Room Terminal Systems
4. Central Cooling and Heating
5. Decentralized Cooling and Heating
6. Panel Heating and Cooling
7. Cogeneration Systems and Engine and Turbine Drives
8. Applied Heat Pump and Heat Recovery Systems
9. Design of Small Forced-Air Heating and Cooling Systems
10. Steam Systems
11. District Heating and Cooling
12. Hydronic Heating and Cooling System Design
13. Condenser Water Systems
14. Medium- and High-Temperature Water Heating Systems
15. Infrared Radiant Heating

AIR-HANDLING EQUIPMENT 
Chapter 16. Duct Construction
17. Room Air Distribution Equipment
18. Fans
19. Evaporative Air-Cooling Equipment
20. Humidifiers
21. Air-Cooling and Dehumidifying Coils
22. Desiccant Dehumidification and Pressure Drying Equipment
23. Air-Heating Coils
24. Air Cleaners for Particulate Contaminants
25. Industrial Gas Cleaning and Air Pollution Control

HEATING EQUIPMENT 
Chapter 26. Automatic Fuel-Burning Equipment
27. Boilers
28. Furnaces
29. Residential In-Space Heating Equipment
30. Chimney, Gas Vent, and Fireplace Systems
31. Unit Ventilators, Unit Heaters, and Makeup Air Units
32. Hydronic Heat-Distributing Units and Radiators
33. Solar Energy Equipment

GENERAL COMPONENTS 
Chapter 34. Compressors
35. Condensers
36. Cooling Towers
37. Liquid Coolers
38. Liquid-Chilling Systems
39. Centrifugal Pumps
40. Motors, Motor Controls, and Variable-Speed Drives
41. Pipes, Tubes, and Fittings
42. Valves
43. Heat Exchangers
44. Air-to-Air Energy Recovery

UNITARY EQUIPMENT 
Chapter 45. Unitary Air Conditioners and Heat Pumps
46. Room Air Conditioners and Packaged Terminal Air Conditioners
47. Mechanical Dehumidifiers and Heat Pipes

حمل من هنا :

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y1RKD564

لفك الضغط :

www.allislam.net/vb

بعد الانتهاء من التحميل انسخها على cd وافتح الكتاب من هناك


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (19 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً عنا .. 
لكـــــــــــــن ..
مع الاسف الموقع محجوب في كثير من البلدان ولله الحمد .. 
ممكن أحد من الأخوة الكرام ، في حال نجاح التحميل ، ان ينقله الى مواقع تحميل أكثر شرفاً .. وما أكثرها .. وجزاكم الله كل خير عنا


----------



## abuyaser (20 مايو 2006)

حجم الملف كبير جدا أكثر من 91 ميغا ياحبذا لو جزء إلى أربعة أجزاء


----------



## abuyaser (22 مايو 2006)

بعد العناء الشديد و اكمال التنزيل لم يعمل ويطلب السيدي الأصلي كان ينبغي أخذ السيدي الأصلي كصورة Image على برنامج النيرو لنتمكن من الحصول على نسخة مطابقة للأصل


----------



## moghrabi (23 مايو 2006)

to all brother 

Here the links to:

American Society of Heating, Refrigerating and Air-Conditioning Engineers (ASHRAE) Handbooks [216MB]:

http://rapidshare.de/files/20339544/ASHRAE_Handbooks_1997-2000.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/20343988/ASHRAE_Handbooks_1997-2000.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/20335259/ASHRAE_Handbooks_1997-2000.part3.rar


please do not forget me from Duwaa 

and thank you to all
and espacially to brother Haroun alrasheed many thanky too


----------



## moghrabi (23 مايو 2006)

Achi Haroun

Brother abu yasser has right:

بعد العناء الشديد و اكمال التنزيل لم يعمل ويطلب السيدي الأصلي كان ينبغي أخذ السيدي الأصلي كصورة Image على برنامج النيرو لنتمكن من الحصول على نسخة مطابقة للأصل
could you check it please and upload it again als ISO-Image 

thank you


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (23 مايو 2006)

أخي الكريم moghrabi ..
جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الى ما يحبه ويرضاه ..
أخي الكريم باختصار ..
اذا ماحملنا الملفات اعلا ه التي وضعتها .. هل ستعمل بعد التحميل ؟؟... هل جربتها بنفسك ؟؟..
فانت تعلم ان حجمها كبير للغاية ، واخونا ابو ياسر .. حمّلها ولم تعمل بعد ..
وننتظر ردكم الكريم ..


----------



## moghrabi (23 مايو 2006)

Achi Abdulmunaaem

I downloaded it and it was ISO-Image 

it is the file : ASHRAE_Handbooks_1997-2000.ISO

the setup does not work but you can see all pdf-Files without problem with all Links it works

Jazakuma allaha kul alkheir too


----------



## a-scorpion (24 مايو 2006)

*ياهو انقذوني*

:31: لا تحطو مواقع التنزيل السيئة :4: هاذي تعبت وانا احاول انزل منها ومافي أمل وكل ما اشوف موضوع يشدني :2: بالأخر أكتشف انو ملف محطوط هناك وما حينزل معايا :3: انقذونا وشوفو حل انا حاليا محتاج الأشري سي دي :32: بس مو قادر اخدو الموقع كل ما اضغط زر يرميني بصفحة ثانية والموقع التاني مقفل فأرجوكم ياإخوان الخير أنقذونييييييييييييييييييي :33:


----------



## هارون الرشيد (25 مايو 2006)

يا اخوان الكتاب يعمل بشكل ممتاز جدا 
فقط انسخ الكتاب على سي دي
افتح الكتاب من السي دي باختيار اوبن وليس اتو رن 
سيطلب برنامج الاكروبات تحديث بيط وافق عليه وحملة حجمه بسيط جدا 

بعدها يمكنك تصفح الكتاب بكل سهولة ويسر


----------



## abuyaser (25 مايو 2006)

هارون الرشيد قال:


> يا اخوان الكتاب يعمل بشكل ممتاز جدا
> فقط انسخ الكتاب على سي دي
> افتح الكتاب من السي دي باختيار اوبن وليس اتو رن
> سيطلب برنامج الاكروبات تحديث بيط وافق عليه وحملة حجمه بسيط جدا
> ...


 
عند اختيار اوبن تجد عدة ملفات لا يقبل أيس منها العمل فمل هو الملف الذي تختاره أنت ؟!


----------



## a-scorpion (28 مايو 2006)

واللله ماهي راضية تنزل الله يخليك محتاجها ضروريي الي نزلها يرفعها على موقع خاص بيه زي لايكوز او تراي بود او اي موقع خاص بس انقذونييي ياجماعة الخير


----------



## moghrabi (30 مايو 2006)

يا اخوان الكتاب يعمل بشكل ممتاز جدا 
فقط انسخ الكتاب على سي دي
افتح الكتاب من السي دي باختيار اوبن وليس اتو رن 
سيطلب برنامج الاكروبات تحديث بيط وافق عليه وحملة حجمه بسيط جدا 

بعدها يمكنك تصفح الكتاب بكل سهولة ويسر



Achi Haroun Alrasheed

I make that and still without success

you have to give a name for CD which Name? 

could you clear it plaese how it works by you

thank you again


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (31 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohsen1744 (31 مايو 2006)

*اريد ان اعرف كيفية فك الضغط*

اريد ان اعرف كيفية فك الضغط
حيث اننى امامى مشكلة فى فك الضغط


----------



## moghrabi (1 يونيو 2006)

Achi mohsen1744

just download WinRAR and install it it is like zip but for these all rar-Files ok

the Link:

http://www.rarlab.com/download.htm


----------



## هارون الرشيد (2 يونيو 2006)

الاخوة الكرام 


قمت بنسخها على cd باستخدام نيرو 

ومن خلال ال cd قمت بتشغيها من خلال open وليس اتو رن 

حيث تظهر رسالة تطلب تحديث بسيط للاكروبات ريدر حجمه حوالي 300 كليو بعد تحميله 

ومن خلال open وليس اتو رن 
اختار IP او SI لفتح اي ملف من محتواها ليظهر لك الكتاب كاملا


----------



## moghrabi (2 يونيو 2006)

Achi Haron thank you again
did you give any Cd-Name for this CD or not it could work when we give it the right name


----------



## هارون الرشيد (2 يونيو 2006)

جرب هذا الاسم 
ASHRAE Handbook 2004 

لعل وعسى
فهو نفس الاسم الموجود في الموقع الذي حملت منه اصلا


----------



## moghrabi (2 يونيو 2006)

ok achi will try thank you again and did you finde another books may be there ? 
where you can finde it please


----------



## هارون الرشيد (8 يونيو 2006)

حياك الله اخي 
وما نجده نضعه لاخواننا للاستفادة منه


----------



## abuyaser (10 يونيو 2006)

هارون الرشيد قال:


> جرب هذا الاسم
> ASHRAE Handbook 2004
> 
> لعل وعسى
> فهو نفس الاسم الموجود في الموقع الذي حملت منه اصلا


 
أخي الكريم الاسم طويل ولا يقبله برنامج النسخ نيرو فقط أرجو منك التأكد من اسم السي دي الذي يعمل عندك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohsen1744 (10 يونيو 2006)

*أخى العزيز*

مش مهم اسم السى دى هى هتعمل بأى اسم


----------



## abuyaser (11 يونيو 2006)

و لكنها لم تعمل أي ملف نفتح حتى يعمل


----------



## al-saadi (12 يونيو 2006)

please put كتاب انظمة التكييف والتبريد ASHRAE Handbook - HVAC Systems & Equipment 2004 

in rapidshare to download it as megupload doesn't work in saudi arabia.

thanks


----------



## Mmervat (27 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخى الفاضل هارون هلى استطيع ان اجد عندك
ASHRAE-Application 2003
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## a-scorpion (2 يوليو 2006)

يا إخوان يلي نزلتو السي دي اخدمونا وحطو بموقع سهل الوصول إليه وماهو مقفل وماهو بحد تنزيل زي موقع خاص او اي طريقة انا من جد تعبت وانا احاول اسحب السيدي ومافي امل يعني مااستفدنا شي من الموضوع انقذونااا


----------



## هيثم فضل (7 سبتمبر 2006)

وأنا ايضا لا أسطيع فك الضغط لأنه يطلب كلمة سر


----------



## abuyaser (7 سبتمبر 2006)

ألملف لا يعمل يرجى من الأخوة التأكد قبل ادراج الموضوع فقد استغرقنا وقتا طويلا في التنزيل و محاولة حل المشكلة


----------



## marwan1982 (15 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز هارون الرشيد لقد حملت الملف ولكنه يطلب كلمة مرور الرجاء أن تعطينا كلمة المرور ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## waleed_ ghost (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على الكتاب الاكثر من رائع


----------



## spyeng_85 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

الف الف شكر وجزاك* الله* عنا خيرا


----------



## الصانع (3 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله عنا ألف خير ...

وشكراً لك على طول البال ....

ونرجو من الله ان يوفقك لكل مافيه خير للناس اجمعين ......


:12: :12: :12: :12:


----------



## mkermia (29 ديسمبر 2006)

thanks but the password is missing


----------



## amr fathy (1 يناير 2007)

لفك الضغط :

www.allislam.net/vb


----------



## ءاناس (12 يناير 2007)

قمت بتحميل ASHRAE Handbook 2004 - HVAC Systems & Equipment ولكن عند فك الضغط طلب MOT DE PASSE ساعدوني من فضلكم باعطاءي MOT DE PASSE


----------



## ءاناس (12 يناير 2007)

*طلب ASHRAE Handbook 2004 - HVAC Systems & Equipment mot de passe*

قمت بتنزيل كتاب انظمة التكييف والتبريد ASHRAE Handbook 2004 - HVAC Systems & Equipment 
و عند فك الضغط طلب mot de passe ارجو منكم اعطاءي mot de passe


----------



## ءاناس (12 يناير 2007)

يا اخواني اريد mot de passe لفك الضغط علئ ASHRAE Handbook 2004 - HVAC Systems & Equipment


----------



## احمد_1976 (21 مايو 2007)

لفك الضغط، لم أستطع الدخول إلى الموقع www.allislam.net/vb
هل من مساعدة؟
مع الشكر و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (21 مايو 2007)

مع كل أسف الموقع محجوب ولم نستطع تحقيق الفائدة المرجوة


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (21 مايو 2007)

*أحب ان اشكر N.c. على هذا المجهود الطيب كفييتي :63: ووفيتي واتمنى ان تكون الاضافات او الردود بمشاركات أكثراو اسئله شائعه*


----------



## ductlator (22 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mottohotto (23 مايو 2007)

الحمد لله انا الناس مهتمه بهذا المجال المهم جدا 
شكل الكتاب مهم و مفيد بس مش عارف احمل لآنى بالآمارات 
شكر على المجهود الطيب
ممكن لو فى حد عندة خيرة فى تعديل دوائر التحكم لشيلر غيه مشكله بالبوردة و انا حايا احوله الى تشغيل عادى 
أشتريت القطع و محتاج مساغدة و اليكم البيانات 
عدد 2 كمبروسر 3 فاز ستار ستار القدرة 40 طن 3 هد 
2 سلونايد 6 مروحه كوندنسر 
و طبعا الحمايات الباقيه معروفه 
علما بانى قمت بالفعل بنزع البوردة و جميع الآسلاك و هى الآن على الابيض 
ملحوظه الكمبروسر الواحد له 2 كونتاكتور 3 لول 3 فاز على شان هو ستار ستار 
طبعا الموضوع دة محتاج 2 تايمر اون للتتابع حتى لا يحترق الكمبروسر
و لو فى اى معلومات تانيه اضافيه انا موجود
اة الثيرموستات المستحدم هو مالتى استادج و 16 طرف 
شكرا


----------



## خالد ثابت (19 يونيو 2007)

مفيش حد عنده ashrae handbook --refrigeration 2006 محتاجه جدا


----------



## anarab (24 سبتمبر 2007)

ممكن لوحات التصميم المضخة المركزية متجمعة و لوحات لاجزائها بالابعاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ضروووووووورررررىىىىىىى

و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى الصاوى (2 نوفمبر 2007)

من فضلك هناك مشكلة فى فك الضغط
بيطلبPassword


----------



## pitcho (2 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور ياخي اذاكان ممكن تاتي بكتابا التبريد وهي 
*LA PRTIQUE DE LA CLIMTISATION*
*LA PRATIQUE DU FROID 2éme edution*
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## pitcho (2 نوفمبر 2007)

بعد التحميل الذي دام ثلاثة ساعت ونصف ونسخه على سدى لم يعمل


----------



## ahmsha0 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

